# Gear



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

After the snow last week I decided I needed new chaps since I cut up my old ones for my lab. (darn, wish I could figure out how to post pictures) Anyway ordered a set from LL Bean and got 'em today. They are perfect, water resistant, not too heavy, adjustable length belt straps and a boot zipper on the side. They should be tough enough to turn stickers too.

Another simple piece of upland gear is blouseing garters for your pants cuffs. Unless you enjoy cold air blowing up your legs. Take an old inner tube and cut a circle apx 4" across. Cut out another circle inside the first apx the diameter of your leg above your boot. It now looks like a donnut. Wear it above the boot and roll your pants cuff up under the garter. Pretty comffy.

Fleet Farm has French parachute jackets for less than $10. Lots of pockets and light weight. Wear it under your vest and if you get too warm roll it up in a tube and tie it around your waist.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Dick here is an explanation on how to post photos from another web site.
Should work here I expect  
http://www.pheasantcountry.com/forums/s ... php?t=1380


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Saw a neat deal yesterday for watering the dog in the field. A fellow from NY had a 2 qt ziplock bag to carry water, just slipped it in his vest and it conformed to any shape, no bounce like a plastic bottle. He said just make sure to lay it on the vest on the ground so it doesn't get poked when Fido is drinking. Also picked up a blaze orange neck warmer and tried it on Sam. Perfect fit, very visable, but will over heat the pup in warm weather.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Did the zip lock have some kind of valve in it to turn it on and off ????


----------

